# PS: Adjustment layers, masks and not working



## edgley (Mar 21, 2011)

Howdy,

I am dipping into PS to help out with some images.
I *thought* I knew what I was doing, but something is going wrong.

I am adding an adjustment layer for levels, then switch to brush and start to paint on to the image, using quick mask to see the area in red.

Then, when I go and adjust one of the sliders on the levels area, the whole image is affected, rather than where I thought I put my mask.

What stupid thing am I doing wrong please?

Thanks.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 21, 2011)

You are probably painting a mask on the image rather than painting on the Adjustment Layer Mask Thumbnail. Make sure you have the mask thumbnail selected and not the image in your Layer's panel.


----------



## edgley (Mar 21, 2011)

Does it not auto-select the mask when one creates it?
I have the adjustment layer selected, and the right icon has the boarder around it.

thanks.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 21, 2011)

The Quick Mask is not selected by default. I personally have never used Quick Mask as it prevents me from seeing real results. 

It sounds like you have things selected properly in your Adjustment layer. You are painting White onto Black or Black onto White when you paint as viewed in the Adjustment Layer Thumbnail?


----------



## edgley (Mar 21, 2011)

I have tried both, but start with the default given by pressing D.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't think you can paint with the Quick Mask icon selected. I just tried it. With Quick Mask painting black onto white has no result. Without Quick Mask, painting black onto white is as expected.

However with Quick Mask NOT selected you can  [OPT][Shift] click on the Adjustment Layer Thumbnail and then paint with black. The rubylithe mask will appear. It won't really be a mask in the Quick Mask sense but it will be a visual indicator of where you have and haven't applied the Adjustment Layer. Another [OPT][Shift] click  will turn it back off.


----------



## edgley (Mar 21, 2011)

If I alt click on the mask icon, I get a white screen.
If I fill that screen black, and then paint on a white mask, I get the result I was expecting.

At least that was what happening. Now, once I have filled it with black, I am unable to paint white.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 21, 2011)

[Alt][Shift] Click


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 21, 2011)

are you creating a selection from the mask ?
which layer are you painting on ?
A screen shot of the layers panel would help me see what your doing.


----------



## edgley (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay, found what one problem was; just because the healing brush and brush icon look similar, it does matter which one is selected!

I seem to have it working, thank you for your help.

One of the things I was getting wrong was painting black onto the white canvas, and expecting the black area to be affected.
So what I need to do is fill the canvas black, and paint white where I want the effect to happen.

Once again, thank you for your quick help


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 21, 2011)

Black conceals, white reveals. You are welcome!


----------



## edgley (Mar 21, 2011)

sweet; lucy lefty, righty tightie back at ya


----------

